# The 'Kidderminster Reformation'



## N. Eshelman (Feb 21, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone knows of any online resources that discuss Richard Baxter's work in Kidderminster? 

I am attempting (key word) to put together about a 30 minute presentation on his work there- I have some books, but I am wondering if anyone knows of anything online (written or mp3) that would be helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 21, 2009)

Guess I will move ahead the old fashioned way!


----------



## bookslover (Feb 21, 2009)

I remember reading, long ago, that the church Baxter pastored those many centuries ago is now a Unitarian church, or something like that, and that it was some of the quirks in Baxter's theology that started the church (after his death in 1691) down that long road to un-orthodoxy.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 21, 2009)

Didn't J.I. Packer do his PhD on Baxter? Maybe he knows of some sources?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 21, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Didn't J.I. Packer do his PhD on Baxter? Maybe he knows of some sources?


Dennis, 

Do you have Jim's mobile number?


----------



## markkoller (Feb 21, 2009)

There are a couple of bio links on the Monergism site for Baxter

Monergism :: Richard Baxter (1615-1691)


----------

